# Media center



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi , 
On the new model Autotrail media center set up just wondering if anyone has worked out where a campsite tv coaxial extension cable can be inserted on the front tv system when out of satellite reception.

Thanks


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't know if it is the same as the one I had but the Site antennae fitted in one of the outside lockers.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The roof status aerial will enter the van and usually go to the amplifier, found in a cupboard somewhere. This will then have 2 outputs, 1 to the cab setup and another to the rear Tv point if fitted. You could unplug from here and connect your external cable.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

tonka said:


> The roof status aerial will enter the van and usually go to the amplifier, found in a cupboard somewhere. This will then have 2 outputs, 1 to the cab setup and another to the rear Tv point if fitted. You could unplug from here and connect your external cable.


Thanks for the info but will the status set up be there with the Autotrail satellite system which has the status ariel removed and replaced with a dome etc


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

No - there's no Status aerial (or amplifier box) installed when you select Autotrail's satellite option.
Bill


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Bill_OR said:


> No - there's no Status aerial (or amplifier box) installed when you select Autotrail's satellite option.
> Bill


So thats me stuffed , the only option I see is to put the campsite coax into the rear TV direct

Thanks all


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

A related question:

When I go to Spain in the winter I have the benefit of Satellite TV off the hook up post on the site. Many of you will know this and be users.

On my previous camper the lead from the hook up post went into my stand alone TV. You then tuned the TV in on the analogue setting until you found the various channels on offer.

Now I have no analogue TV just the 15" drop down screen and a Freeview box powering it. (2010 Mohawk)

Is there a solution for next winter (other than taking another stand alone TV with me!)


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

averhamdave said:


> A related question:
> 
> When I go to Spain in the winter I have the benefit of Satellite TV off the hook up post on the site. Many of you will know this and be users.
> 
> ...


A lot will depend on the site you are on and what distribution system they have.. Example this year we went to Benidorm and stayed at Villasol, their system transmitted UK channels on Analogue and on a low VHF frequency that my new LED digital only Tv could not tune. Later moved to Marjal and they have the latest system using Digital distribution and I had loads of channels.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Hi Tonka,

We stay over the road on La Torretta. They have been using the old analogue system but as we left this year they were installing "Fibre Optic Cables" is how they described them - to improve the TV, they said!

Will this set up work with our onboard Autotrail digital set-up do you think? 
How did you work it on Marjal?

Thanks


----------

